# Messing about with an Arcadia Arc  (The conclusion)



## jarcher1390 (10 Apr 2014)

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Hi all

So i have been a relative silent user on this forum as I've not had much to show.

Now after 1 month of being into my new place its time to give aquascaping a proper go.

Here is my very first attempt with a river to reef tank.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7387/13762110115_73aa31acc3_b.jpg

I scrapped that one as I went to university. I then bought an arcadia arc.

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3723/13762473804_caa35756bc_b.jpg

I then decided i was going to add a 3d back ground and make it low tech. this was the best photo I came up with this. Unfortunately it looked best when first filled up (e.i. the picture) and went straight down hill from there.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7439/13762151803_998a72bb22_h.jpg

Now armed with knowledge from past failures, reading from this forum and £200 to spend from selling some of my old stuff I'm ready for a new adventure.

I will be using my Arcadia arc tank again, but going down a high tech route this time.

I'm mainly making this journal so I can get comments and criticism because I'm gonna need loads of help.

Hope you enjoy reading this.

Regards Jonny


----------



## jarcher1390 (10 Apr 2014)

This morning I popped into work to get a few bits and bobs



The stones I got were dark texture stones and i got about 10.5kg worth so i had enough to play about with. the wet one (far right) is the one i had previously you can get a idea of what it will look like when submerged



From this photo you can see the intricate detail on the rock and what it looks like submerged.



Armed with a cup of tea, I'm ready to start the hard scape. 

If you have constructive comments please share cause I NEED them!!.

1.
2.
3.

I should note I'm gonna take my time with this until i get a hardscape I'm pleased with.

Regards Jonny.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Apr 2014)

I like no3. Only thing I would change is to replace the small rock and change it for some medium to small ones.
I recently set this one up. First I add too many then i change it to only 3 and I much prefer this layout which mean I can see more plants.

Have a play around and im sure you should come up with some good scape.
cheers
Ryan


----------



## 1stgolf (10 Apr 2014)

I like set up 3 but as said above have a play round untill your happy with it


----------



## tim (10 Apr 2014)

You may find that 3d background messes with the flow in your tank mate.


----------



## jarcher1390 (10 Apr 2014)

legytt said:


> I like no3. Only thing I would change is to replace the small rock and change it for some medium to small ones.
> I recently set this one up. First I add too many then i change it to only 3 and I much prefer this layout which mean I can see more plants.
> 
> Have a play around and im sure you should come up with some good scape.
> ...



Im very much finding the width and hight a big issue with stones size, too large of stone no room for plants too small of stones will not give much of an impression of height.



1stgolf said:


> I like set up 3 but as said above have a play round untill your happy with it



I like set up 3 if the stones were little larger would be great.



tim said:


> You may find that 3d background messes with the flow in your tank mate.



Sorry tim Excuse my ignorance are you meaning the artistic flow or water flow of the tank? I think you mean artistic but just wanted to be sure.

Here are a couple more. I think these will suit the 3d back ground, rather than the other hard scapes

4.

5.

Regards Jonny


----------



## tim (10 Apr 2014)

Water flow jonny, few threads on the forum where people end up ripping them out due to them disrupting flow. For what it's worth I like the first layout, I've wanted to do a layout with just one big rock in a cube for a while.


----------



## jarcher1390 (10 Apr 2014)

tim said:


> Water flow jonny, few threads on the forum where people end up ripping them out due to them disrupting flow. For what it's worth I like the first layout, I've wanted to do a layout with just one big rock in a cube for a while.



Interesting i wouldn't have thought it be too much of an issue. Thanks for letting me know ill do a bit of research on the matter. But for now Ill see how it goes though. 

Ive always wanted to do one big stone but I'm not 100% sure it will be this tank though.

Regards Jonny


----------



## Rob P (10 Apr 2014)

3D backgrounds. Yeh, can be a bit of a pain a) to keep clean b) to remove... 

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/still-getting-brown-leaves-i-think.31153/page-2

lol


----------



## jarcher1390 (10 Apr 2014)

Rob P said:


> 3D backgrounds. Yeh, can be a bit of a pain a) to keep clean b) to remove...
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/still-getting-brown-leaves-i-think.31153/page-2
> 
> lol



lol okay well I might very shortly regret it. Ill just have to wait and find out.

Anyways had 3 last dry scape for the day.

6.

7.

8.

side view


Number 8 reminds me of my first one in the river to reef tank.

I hope I haven't bored people by now.

Thanks for reading and commenting

Regards Jonny


----------



## jarcher1390 (14 Apr 2014)

So its been a few days and i decided number 8 was the scape i was going ahead with although needed a lot of tweaking. I bought more stone and got under way. I have to say my Dry stone walling go better over time.

Here is my second to last attempt

IMG_8248 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

I tore that one down as it was not very well positioned and came up with this one (overall 6 times to get the one i liked)

IMG_8253 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

As you guessed it was full of holes. This is the view from the backside.

IMG_8256 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Armed with TMC Reefer epoxy putty i plugged up the holes from the back.
IMG_8243 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

It not pretty but should do the trick. I should not this is now a stable structure.

IMG_8265 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

top view

IMG_8268 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Final view.
IMG_8273 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

IMG_8258 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Tomorrow once the putty has fully cured I will place the rest of the substrate in and bank it up behind the wall.

I have already order my plants which arrive on thursday list includes.
Crytocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Lilaeopsis novea-zealandia
Microsorum pteropus 'trident'
Utricularia graminfolia

tbh i only wanted 3 species max but i though id give them all a go just to see what they would be like.

I also got some tmc lighting and glass ware coming hopefully be here on thursday ready for me to set the tank up on friday after work

Thanks for reading

Regards Jonny


----------



## Lindy (15 Apr 2014)

Are you planning shrimp in this tank? If so it would be a good idea to put a sheet of foam behind the wall to stop the shrimp going through the small holes left and pulling the substrate through the wall to the front. They would level it. I like the wall though. Would look nice with some mini pelia or montecarlo growing out of knooks.


----------



## jarcher1390 (15 Apr 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Are you planning shrimp in this tank? If so it would be a good idea to put a sheet of foam behind the wall to stop the shrimp going through the small holes left and pulling the substrate through the wall to the front. They would level it. I like the wall though. Would look nice with some mini pelia or montecarlo growing out of knooks.



Yer the idea is to have a good few shrimps. I have done pretty much all the holes in the wall with bits of putty and I'm thinking once plants have grown in I'm be good enough for soil not to creep in.

Thanks, I  like the wall but I'm hoping it looks more like a mini cliff face once plants have grown in.


----------



## jarcher1390 (19 Apr 2014)

Hi all,

Well its been ups and downs for my tank these past 2 days, first off all my new equipment came, (mini led 400 tile, lily pipe and bubble counter/ diffuser)i was dead excited. I then broke my bran new glass diffuser which was gut wrenching i almost cried. 

But theres no point of crying over something un-mendable so I decided to put that behind me and get going with planting my tank. Now 1/4 of the plants are floating and cannot be replanted until i drain the tank.

I was not going to post pictures tonight but decided I should as journals should report the negative as well as positive.

Loving the light set up much better colour rendition
Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

I got a wide variety of plants

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

My excitement was going at this point 

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

The plants were just becoming up routed so i decided it was time to walk away from the tank. Was not sure what else i could do except drain it and replant and hope for the best.

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Regards Jonny


----------



## Lindy (19 Apr 2014)

Doesn't look too bad, just partially drain and replant. Aqua soil is easier to plant in wet. Remember to angle the plants slightly when you put them in. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarcher1390 (20 Apr 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Doesn't look too bad, just partially drain and replant. Aqua soil is easier to plant in wet. Remember to angle the plants slightly when you put them in.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Thanks Lindy

So after 24hr away from tank I re-planted the loose ones (was in better state of mind for the task) and I'm now think the tank is looking a lot better.

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

I cannot wait for it to settle down and start growing in!!

Jonny


----------



## jarcher1390 (22 May 2014)

Time for a update its been 1 month (+2 days) since I've set up my tank. Ive changed some stuff around for instance I scrapped the JBL Dissolver tower and brought an Aquagrow Glass diffuser and a JBL CO2 Counter giving more control over my CO2. I also added an extra pump on a time diffuse for 3 weeks so that i could get the CO2 bubbles better circulated. 

For fauna I have now got 11 Amano shrimps and assassin snail. Im thinking i may need some shrimps to keep onto of the algae. As predicted the 3D background is growing algae quite nicely. Im also gonna reduce my photoperiod to 8hrs a day again and increase the CO2 to 3 BPS. Any other ideas to combat the algae?

I have also got some *Pseudomugil gertrudae* waiting at the shop for me which I'm dead excited about as I've always wanted some of these.

Anyways heres some Photos

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

I think its time to do my first trimming session also.

Thanks for reading and commenting


----------



## Edvet (22 May 2014)

That lace plant will grow huge (60 cm)


----------



## sciencefiction (22 May 2014)

Very nice. I like the colour of the rocks and arrangement. It gives it a nice character.


----------



## jarcher1390 (22 May 2014)

Edvet said:


> That lace plant will grow huge (60 cm)


Yer I bought it as a small experiment, and I've always wanted to grow one. Im thinking when it gets bit too big ill give it away to someone.

Regards Jonny


----------



## tam (22 May 2014)

That's very cool, the rocks blend really well with the background. I like the background algae - looks very natural lol


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 May 2014)

Hi Jarcher, Congrats on a fab little Scape  Plants look very healthy


----------



## Rob P (22 May 2014)

I agree background looks fine with green algae on, very natural. Mine just got covered in yucky brown slime lol.

I think tank looks excellent by the way


----------



## jarcher1390 (23 May 2014)

Rob P said:


> I agree background looks fine with green algae on, very natural. Mine just got covered in yucky brown slime lol.
> 
> I think tank looks excellent by the way



Thanks Rob

I'm just hoping that the algae doesn't take hold and start over running the tank.


A small update I'm just adding a few fish and going do some pruning so can get a denser cover.

Regards Jonny


----------



## jarcher1390 (24 May 2014)

So i should first say i had to wreck my bedroom layout to get these 2 photos (and about 300 others) i let lot decide if it was worth it.

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

No words needed

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Although a terrible photo I thought I should add it because I love how they spare off against each other.

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

I can see some more room wrecking to get Macro shots in the near future.


----------



## jarcher1390 (22 Jun 2014)

This month has been one problem after another which has resulted in a little neglect.

First day after my macro shots taken, my CO2 regulator failed dumping 80% of my 500gram co2 bottle completely emptying it in the space of 8 hours during the day. Wiping every single shrimp and fish out leaving only my assassin snail to survive. I have not been so sick to my stomach in fish keeping for a long time!! So then i was out of CO2 for a week whist i get my regulator sent away to be tested and to get my co2 bottle refilled. the algae got a good hold so i bought some new shrimp and after 2 days i had a pH crash, what ever buffer capacity I had in my tank had completely gone wiping out the shrimps again. Now armed with a little more enthusiasm i have got CO2 under control, pH stabilised, shrimps and fish back looking very healthy. although the algae has creeped back again.

The positives from this month are, I've learned a lot from my mistakes, I have a new plant ammonia bonsai and I have had some good plant growth albeit slow for this month.

My goal for next month is getting on top of my algae, and practice my pruning techniques (achievable goals i believe) 

Here is a latest photo (although the tank is not in its prime)
IMG_9058 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Regards 

Jonny


----------



## Edvet (22 Jun 2014)

Looking good, in hindsight i think i would have prefered the stones to go to the corner so you woudn't see the height of the  substrate, then again my hindsight is 20/20


----------



## jarcher1390 (22 Jun 2014)

Edvet said:


> Looking good, in hindsight i think i would have prefered the stones to go to the corner so you woudn't see the height of the  substrate, then again my hindsight is 20/20



I totally agree!!! it is approving difficult to clean the glass right at the front as well.


----------



## jarcher1390 (23 Jul 2014)

So its now 12 weeks since my last update. and my tank is looking like a jungle, very chaotic!!!
IMG_9716 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

I now have a little emersed growth

IMG_9720 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

so I'm very pleased with my overall look

IMG_9724 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

and considering some algae eating fish. Any ideas??

I should note I'm going to do another pruning sessions but i thought id share my plant mess first.

Comments welcome.

Reagrds Jonny


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jul 2014)

This is looking Fab  As to fish small "SAE " Siamese Algae eaters ?? or a few Amano Shrimp ?? Both love algae


----------



## Lindy (24 Jul 2014)

You'd be better off with amano shrimp, they eat alot of algae! Sae get big and ottos are better kept in larger tanks in groups. Amano are serious algae eaters. Maybe you should reduce your light to reduce algae too?


----------



## Edvet (24 Jul 2014)

Agreed, no SAE, they get to big for this tank. Some amano shrimp sounds better. Do you have a controler for your tile?


----------



## jarcher1390 (24 Jul 2014)

Edvet said:


> Agreed, no SAE, they get to big for this tank. Some amano shrimp sounds better. Do you have a controler for your tile?



I was thinking more along the lines of blue neon river goby Stiphodon atropurpureus relatively small. and can cope on the slightly cooler side.

Unfortunately i haven't gotten round to getting the controller for the tile.



ldcgroomer said:


> You'd be better off with amano shrimp, they eat alot of algae! Sae get big and ottos are better kept in larger tanks in groups. Amano are serious algae eaters. Maybe you should reduce your light to reduce algae too?



Yer agree reduce levels of light is probably better.

Thanks for the comments ill take them into consideration.

Regards Jonny


----------



## Edvet (24 Jul 2014)

Stiphodon prefer some flow,  see the quote from Seriously fish;"The most favourable habitats all contain very clear, well-oxygenated water which, allied with the tropical sun, facilitates the development of a rich biofilm carpeting submerged surfaces."
I have some in my white cube, but there is some flow there.


----------



## jarcher1390 (9 Aug 2014)

A quick update. I'm about to go off on holiday for a few weeks and have the nervous task of leaving it in the hand of someone else. My flat mate although be home has never kept fish and struggles with his only house plant. So I'm getting my work college to look after it although she's never kept a planted tank she looks after her tanks better than most people. Is there any advice i can give her to at least settle her nerves (i think she's more nervous than me, bless). is there anything i can do before i leave to help her?

I have reduced the lights to 6hrs and there is currently no CO2 going into the tank.

Heres a photo taken just now for reference.

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

And comments and criticism welcome

Regards Jonny


----------



## Lindy (10 Aug 2014)

I would reduce the light intensity as well if you have switched off the co2. Either switch off one bulb or obscure it with some thing or you may come back to an algae fest.


----------



## jarcher1390 (2 Sep 2014)

Hi All

Just got back from my 3 weeks away and was eager to see how my tank look. i have to say I'm surprised by the lack of algae i can tell my friend took great care of it while I'm away. the biggest difference is the size of the female rainbows they have grown to the size of the males almost.

here is a photo of how it looks now after 3 weeks of minimal maintenance.
Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr.

I'm thinking of hacking all the plants back and growing them afresh. Not sure this is the best idea but I'm interested in hearing peoples thoughts.

Regards Jonny


----------



## dw1305 (3 Sep 2014)

Hi all, 





jarcher1390 said:


> i have to say I'm surprised by the lack of algae i can tell my friend took great care of it while I'm away


 I think this is because the tank is established and "grown in" and has a large plant mass, "_good things come to those who wait_". 

I use whatever lights I have to hand on a 12 hour day, but just let the plant mass grow until it reaches a stable level.  

The tanks are all low tech. and I haven't added any fertiliser to the tanks at home, or in the lab. for over a year and they have all remained largely algae free.  

The reason I haven't added any fertiliser is that using the <"Duckweed Index"> they haven't arrived at a point where the colour, or growth, of the floating plants have triggered it.  

This is a "cr*p" photo, but it sort of illustrates the point. Other than the _Anubias_, the emergent from both tanks is _Hygrophila corymbosa. _Window is N. facing and the backs of the tanks are covered. 

_


 _

cheers Darrel


----------



## jarcher1390 (3 Dec 2014)

After a long time since last post i have decided it is time to end this journal as the tank has been stripped down.

The best i could get for me was this. It didn't get better from this point.



jarcher1390 said:


> So its now 12 weeks since my last update. and my tank is looking like a jungle, very chaotic!!!
> [URL='https://flic.kr/p/o9XfXP']IMG_9716





jarcher1390 said:


> by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9724 by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr
> ...


[/URL]
Things I've have learnt from this tank are as follows

1. 3d back grounds are great  for hiding equipment, but limit you in aqua escaping ideas. I think ill put these to rest for the time being.
2. The wall should have been longer and ended at the side so you do not see the substrate at the front. Edvert has perfect 20/20 hind sight thats for sure.
3. should have used fewer plant species one for foreground, moss for the wall and one for back ground
4. invest in a wire brush for scrubbing off algae on the rocks. Normal tooth brush doesn't quite cut it.

To conclude i don't think this was ever going to win any form of contest but i have certainly enjoyed getting back into aquascaping. And enjoy this little scape.

I hope people have enjoyed reading this. 

Now for my next tank...............

Regards Jonny


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Dec 2014)

Good luck on the next scape


----------

